# Elithion BMS Display (Custom made -- using an Arduino)



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

That looks great. Is that cell ID after the max,min,ave stats?
That would be handy if my cells end up being buried under other components, and I can't make a measurement with my multimeter.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Joey said:


> That looks great. Is that cell ID after the max,min,ave stats?
> That would be handy if my cells end up being buried under other components, and I can't make a measurement with my multimeter.


Hi Joey, yes, that is the cell ID. The BMS spits out tons of information on the cells. I plan to add more "pages" of data once I hook up my buttons.

corbin


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice job.
I was very happy for a few minutes, until I realise that I have the Lite version with USB not CAN.

Do you think that a similar project can be done for the USB of the Lite ?


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

TEV said:


> Nice job.
> I was very happy for a few minutes, until I realise that I have the Lite version with USB not CAN.
> 
> Do you think that a similar project can be done for the USB of the Lite ?


The "lite" has no can bus...you'd have to figure out how to read the data off USB, which I don't think is documented.

corbin


----------



## ellweber (Jun 3, 2009)

corbin said:


> The "lite" has no can bus...you'd have to figure out how to read the data off USB, which I don't think is documented.


I too have the lite version. I have received some assurance from Elithion that the USB protocol will be made available.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

ellweber said:


> I too have the lite version. I have received some assurance from Elithion that the USB protocol will be made available.


Please post any progress. Thank You.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

I did an update to my display to graph each voltage.

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2012/11/bms-display-part-4-graph/

Looks and works awesome! Be sure to check out the video I posted of it under load.

corbin


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)




----------

